# Good lures and tips for saugeye/walleye?



## Feiyro (Aug 20, 2006)

Ive been fishing for saugeye for a couple months up at IL and ive got about 2-3 each time i go when my friend catchs 10 or more and hes about 10-15ft away from me. Ive been using rapala husky jerks, in all colors (mainly clown), is there anything else you reccomend using? I think it might just be my own retrieve, i usually go medium speed and jerk it once and wait around 3-5 seconds then go again and stop for a little while. Anytips are appreciated for a catfisherman who has no idea what hes doing


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Sonunds like you need to ask your friend what he's doing and have him to show you. If that still doesn't produce ask him to let you try the same thing in his spot just to see if it is the location. I don't mind sharing my exact spot with my friends if thier spot isn't producing. As a matter of fact I'll try thier spot while they fish mine and see if the results are the same. Good luck. Let me know how this works out.


----------



## Feiyro (Aug 20, 2006)

Thankyou very much, ill try that next tiem i go out


----------

